# Milo Meets World



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

So I have been playing with Instagram and began following the cutest Maltese. In addition to his Instagram page there is a youtube channel that is ADORABLE! His owner puts a lot of time and effort into making amazing videos. Check 'em out!

Milo Meets World - YouTube


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww how cute is that! His marking lifted him right off the ground! How funny!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's precious!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes! isn't he adorable? lol I love watching little milo, and Penny loves watching too.. which is even more adorable. She also can't get enough of the TV show "Too Cute!"


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I watched all of his and it is sooo cute!! I love the little squeak bark!! :wub::wub:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I follow him on Facebook.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aww how cute, and what an awesome name


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

I follow him too in FB. He's super cute and video/pics are so creative.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He is just the cutest little thing. I just love his face!


----------

